# feeder fishes keep dying in my tank



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

feeder fish keep on dying in my tank, i am going to get a black rhom soon and i just started my tank about 4 days ago. is it because my tank isn't cycled? because i don't want my rhom to die right when i fuckin get him. someone help please!


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

maybe u their scared of ur face and died. but yeh i dunno, should he get bio-spira to help cycle his tank quicker? he is gettin his fish quite soon like later today.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

If you started your tank 4 days ago with no bio-spira or any tank conditioners, you are still in the nitrite cycle. If you add a rhom there is a high risk it will die.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i would put off getting your rhom, until your tank is fully cycled.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

laod up on bio spira and replace the fish that die so your bio load is high

this should also be in water chemistry


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you cannot cancel/suspend the order and have no Biospira, I would add one tablespoon of salt to fight nitrIte poisoning, start doing small daily water changes once your fish is in the tank (about 10-15%) to keep ammonia within acceptable limits, and keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.

And next time, please make sure you have prepared better (so don't order until your tank is ready), to avoid unnecassary risk to your fish...

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

killfishygo said:


> feeder fish keep on dying in my tank, i am going to get a black rhom soon and i just started my tank about 4 days ago. is it because my tank isn't cycled?


 You're tank may be a chloramine/ammonia soup, incapable of supporting life.

Have you added any water conditioners to the water? If not, no fish can live in the chloramine/chlorine biocides that the water is treated with.

Have you tested your ammonia levels? You may be trying to add too many fish too soon and creating lethal levels of ammonia. If so, best bet is to do a water change and add your feeder fish one or two at a time.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Invest in a test kit (eveyone in the hobby should have one) and ask someone for some gravel/filter media from an established tank. Use this to speed up the cycle process. Test the water and don't put the rhom in until the water looks good.


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

My feeders died the first few days when I first started up my new tank. I tested my water & found that my water was HIGH in chlorine & unable to support life. Turns out my buddies, who i got the filter from, used dishwashing soap to clean some plants & that is when the cghlorine came from.

so get your water in order before dropping an expensive fish in..$.12 feeders are too expensive, so use them before a $30 P...


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

thanx alot for all the info guys, i brought my sh*t to get tested at petco and they said that the ammonia is good and the pH is good so i don't know why the feeder fish are dying but i got my rhom today and he is tearing feeders fishies up!!! so i hope everything is all good. THX AGAIN!


----------



## thaijungle (Jan 14, 2004)

at petco... did they use teh strips? usually those aren't very accurate.... but definetly try to find some bio spira.... i've used it lately and it works miricles. that should save your rhom from goign belly up when you get it.


----------

